# Speckled Sussex with slate legs?



## doodlehike (Jul 27, 2013)

I got a free chick with my Orpingtons that I was told was a Speckled Sussex. This chick has grey legs (I guess they are slate. Could be another color). In looking up the breed, I see they don't have grey legs.












I have a pic of the chick a few weeks ago where you can see the legs and another of today with more feathers in. Your thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

It doesn't look like any of my speckled Sussex. Mine have white legs and white spots on the tips of the feathers but mine are from a hatchery.


----------



## doodlehike (Jul 27, 2013)

At what age did yours begin to develop the white spots?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I bought mine at the end of April and for awhile they have had a blotchy red and white head and a white stripe down the breast and a few white spots on the tips of there feathers already.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Mine are pullets though so maybe you have a cockerel. I don't have one of those so I don't know their coloring.


----------



## doodlehike (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's a cockerel. His legs are very thick and he's had more comb and waddle development. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Cowchickfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

Maran spec sex cross


----------

